# Smoking cheese year round



## pcmyers23 (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anybody have ideas on how to smoke cheese year round with hot weather?

Ways to smoke indoors or in a garage? (air conditioned)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

Some people do. If you want more information search Mr. T. He seems to really know what he is doing and has helped allot of people out. Otherwise depending on your set-up(especially in Texas) you can try frozen water bottles to keep the temps down. 

Chris


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 6, 2017)

My 30" master built electric, cold smoke generator and a aluminum pan full of ice and I can keep interior temps in the 60/70's when it 90+ outside in full sun.


----------

